
P2P Finance: Are Banks Losing Their Positions? - ling-great
https://bytecoin.org/blog/p2p-finance-to-change-banking/
======
bobby_9x
No. P2P Finance will never be able to cover the risk that a bank can cover.

It's the same with bitcoin: With a credit card, I can pretty much dispute any
charge and get my money back. Bitcoin is as risky as cash and I won't ever be
able to get my money back if someone scams me.

I much prefer centralized solutions. Decentralized solutions might be good for
people that can't ever get loans from a traditional bank (due to risk), but
not so good for people loaning out the money.

